# Deluxe 24 or Platinum 24



## Marcellus (Nov 19, 2021)

I had my mind set on a Platinum 24, but the soonest it looks like I can get one would be March 2022. 

I could get a Deluxe 24 in a couple of weeks.. 

What would you guys recommend? Is it worth waiting for the Platinum?

I'm in the Indianapolis area, so that's the amount of snow I'd be dealing with.

Thanks!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I don't know how much snow the Indianapolis area gets. 

If you get 100" of mostly wet snow a year get the Platinum, if you get 30" of mostly light fluffy snow get the Deluxe.


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

Marcellus said:


> I had my mind set on a Platinum 24, but the soonest it looks like I can get one would be March 2022.


Who told you March?


----------



## Marcellus (Nov 19, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> Who told you March?


That was from Jack’s (online).

A local dealer says he has three on the way but isn’t sure when they will show up.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ariensnewb said:


> Who told you March?


I agree with Ziggy. If you get occasional 12-16” snowfalls, Or regularly get wet sloppy snow, then the Platinum shines. I have a 2019 Platinum SHO, and I love it. If you get frequent 6” of fluffy snow and that’s about it, then the SHO Platinum is probably overkill. Here’s a link to me using mine in 14” of kind of medium snow for comparison.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

A bird in hand .... 
Seriously, I don't think Ariens sells the Delux 24 so that it can suck. 
Is more better, um, I guess so but lots of people on here talk about how great their 50 year old machines with 5, 6, 7 HP L-heads work. GOT in training !


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

I'd rather a deluxe than a shovel, they are still a full size frame machine, with a smaller less expensive engine and options. Tough choice, in ct and i personally I wouldnt go below a platinum myself.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Smokie1 said:


> I agree with Ziggy. If you get occasional 12-16” snowfalls, Or regularly get wet sloppy snow, then the Platinum shines. I have a 2019 Platinum SHO, and I love it. If you get frequent 6” of fluffy snow and that’s about it, then the SHO Platinum is probably overkill. Here’s a link to me using mine in 14” of kind of medium snow for comparison.


That thing is a beast! It sounds like it barely is ever “on the governor.”


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Maybe it won't snow till march.


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

Darby said:


> Maybe it won't snow till march.


I just bought a Pro 28 with the 420 cant wait to try it


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Darby said:


> A bird in hand ....
> Seriously, I don't think Ariens sells the Delux 24 so that it can suck.
> Is more better, um, I guess so but lots of people on here talk about how great their 50 year old machines with 5, 6, 7 HP L-heads work. GOT in training !


but it does for the a 4 foot plow pile or heavy wet snow
they built it to compete vs cheap blowers to make money
i would shovel for 3 winters to wait for a 24 sho or a 30 inch sho
24 deluxe is a chevette
24 sho is a corvette
my 27 414cc is dodge viper
if are young wait


----------



## Marcellus (Nov 19, 2021)

1132le said:


> but it does for the a 4 foot plow pile or heavy wet snow
> they built it to compete vs cheap blowers to make money
> i would shovel for 3 winters to wait for a 24 sho or a 30 inch sho
> 24 deluxe is a chevette
> ...


Thanks for the advice... My mind is made up now.. Platinum for sure.. have to decide on 24 vs 30 now 

Thanks all!


----------



## tomdweaver (Oct 25, 2021)

I live in Buffalo, NY and in 2019 I was trying to decide between the Platinum & Deluxe "24" for my 1st ever snow blower. I ended up going with the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO (24") 369cc Two-Stage Snow Blower 920150 and it has performed well for me in the last two winters. So far, more than enough power and a joy to use. 

I don't know if I would want to wait to March and shovel; so I would check a few dealers and see if I could put a deposit down to guarantee the machine goes to you when it arrives. A saw a friend in Home Depot who was purchasing a Toro Single Stage and the salesman said they could not keep the blowers in stock.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

As an aside, Indy averages about 26 inches of snow annually I've read. This could impact OP's decision making. Or not.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The Deluxe is more than enough machine for 26" of annual snowfall.

A good single stage might even be a better choice, at least for 90% of the time, depending on size and slope of driveway.


----------



## Marcellus (Nov 19, 2021)

I found a local dealer who can get me the Platinum 24 here in a few weeks, so I’m good to go.

It might be overkill, but I’d rather have too much power than not enough.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Marcellus said:


> I found a local dealer who can get me the Platinum 24 here in a few weeks, so I’m good to go.
> 
> It might be overkill, but I’d rather have too much power than not enough.


smart guy over 20 yrs its not even 20 bucks a yr
not much you can buy today that will last that long
2500 washer 5 years
1500 dollar tv 1 to 6 yrs
20 bucks a yr to have a big grin priceless


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

buy for the worst storm and laugh at the rest
24 sho has the best bucket per hp ratio of any blower
followed by my 27 with a 414 cc
you woudnt need a 30 inch unless you have long open driveway


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

Marcellus said:


> Thanks for the advice... My mind is made up now.. Platinum for sure.. have to decide on 24 vs 30 now
> 
> Thanks all!


Good choice. I was lucky enough to score a 28 Deluxe+ with the 414cc engine in 2015. Its a beast.


----------



## duane4238 (Dec 6, 2015)

I live outside of Buffalo, N.Y. and have an ST824 that I bought so long ago that I can't remember what year it was. I've used the crap out of it, but have taken care of it and done the maintenance and repairs that were needed along the way. It is now going to my son's house so he can keep his property clean this winter. It starts with 1 or 2 pulls and runs like new. I can't understand why anyone would want more than that. It seems like we now live in a world where everyone has to have the biggest and most expensive "whatever". Buy a machine that will clear your snow and put the extra cash aside for something else. Maybe something special for your wife.
Duane


----------



## Sandman (Dec 20, 2017)

I recently bought an Ariens 24 De Luxe from Lappan's in Gaylord. He had a floor full of last year's models at last years prices. O. K., so I didn't get the LED light, but is that worth 200 dollars?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

duane4238 said:


> I live outside of Buffalo, N.Y. and have an ST824 that I bought so long ago that I can't remember what year it was. I've used the crap out of it, but have taken care of it and done the maintenance and repairs that were needed along the way. It is now going to my son's house so he can keep his property clean this winter. It starts with 1 or 2 pulls and runs like new. I can't understand why anyone would want more than that. It seems like we now live in a world where everyone has to have the biggest and most expensive "whatever". Buy a machine that will clear your snow and put the extra cash aside for something else. Maybe something special for your wife.
> Duane


i own and st824 it starts 1/2 a pull everytime it now has a hm100 with impeller kit
i live on the coast of mass same driveway 50 years we get very wet snow and 4 foot plow piles
the st1024 struggles with the plow pile iam older 6'3 245 lb
i now have an ariens 28 inch 414cc with auto turn impeller kit i paid 900 hardly alot
its not even close how much better and needed it was the st1024 is a backup
do you understand now?


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

Marcellus said:


> I found a local dealer who can get me the Platinum 24 here in a few weeks, so I’m good to go.


Where is here? I've had my Plat24 921066 on order since early September and my dealer (Southeast PA) is now telling me they are 'hoping' for middle of December.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> Where is here? I've had my Plat24 921066 on order since early September and my dealer (Southeast PA) is now telling me they are 'hoping' for middle of December.


That’s scary on a few levels… Getting close to crunch time, and ‘hoping’ sounds like they don’t yet have a good firm date…

Good luck and I hope you have backup!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Ariensnewb said:


> Where is here? I've had my Plat24 921066 on order since early September and my dealer (Southeast PA) is now telling me they are 'hoping' for middle of December.


Few weeks is middle of December. We've been lucky so far, only flurries in ct. But time is running out. Average first plowable snow is usually around December 10 in my parts. Northern New England had theirs last week.


----------



## Marcellus (Nov 19, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> Where is here? I've had my Plat24 921066 on order since early September and my dealer (Southeast PA) is now telling me they are 'hoping' for middle of December.


Indiana. The dealer says they are having trouble getting motors for the units and that’s what is causing the delay.


----------



## DH (Nov 5, 2021)

I was really lucky. I got a Platinum 24 in early September. It is the 2022 model 921063. I called every dealer on Long Island NY and only one dealer had 3 of them, all the other had none. I went their the same day and bought it. I even got an early season discount. Two weeks later they were all gone. I was told by Ariens that their was a shortage of the engines, and this model would be few if any until February.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Sandman said:


> I recently bought an Ariens 24 De Luxe from Lappan's in Gaylord. He had a floor full of last year's models at last years prices. O. K., so I didn't get the LED light, but is that worth 200 dollars?


$200, no. But that also includes the inflation and shortage factor. But I did spend the $50 to upgrade my machine to LED as I always wanted it, and even talked to ariens about offering it like most other manufacturers.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

DH said:


> I was told by Ariens that their was a shortage of the engines, and this model would be few if any until February.


I'm not sure when Ariens switches to summer equipment manufacturing, but it must be in January or February. So maybe spring equipment shortages will happen to. I know local dealers that start getting the spring stuff in the floor by March. Even earlier down South.


----------



## KSnow (Nov 19, 2015)

DH said:


> I was really lucky. I got a Platinum 24 in early September. It is the 2022 model 921063. I called every dealer on Long Island NY and only one dealer had 3 of them, all the other had none. I went their the same day and bought it. I even got an early season discount. Two weeks later they were all gone. I was told by Ariens that their was a shortage of the engines, and this model would be few if any until February.


Hello, can you tell me the name of the dealer? I am on Long Island also, can't hurt to ask if they have received any. Thanks!


----------



## DH (Nov 5, 2021)

chief equipment in hicksville


----------

